# Manhunt Smiley mask



## phantom jack (Feb 1, 2007)

items you'll need:
1. carboard
2. paper
3. yellow and red poster/finger paint
4. permanent marker
5. scissors
6. tape
7. plastic straw

cut out a circular piece of cardboard that fits your whole face. put it up against your face and use the marker to mark exactly where your eyes are. then, cut the eye holes out of it. next, dip the paper in the yellow paint, and let it dry. once the paper is dry, use the tape to tape it onto the cardboard. then, use the marker to draw the smile. next, put a small amount of the red paint in the straw and spray it on the mask by blowing into the straw while aiming it at the mask from about 1 foot away. this should give it a splatter effect. in addition, you might want to get a red marker for an elongated blood drop effect.


and the outcome should be something like this...


----------

